# To those who make/run Mythic Worlds...



## Ireth (Apr 28, 2016)

...how do you do it?

I have two ideas for tabletop-style RPGs swimming around in my head. One's considerably more developed than the other as far as backstory and character sheets and stuff go, but I feel like I know more about the subject matter of the other one.

On the other hand, I have zero experience running a plot that isn't purely text-based and freeform, so I'm afraid of railroading people's characters if I do come up with an actual plot for either of these. Also, I almost want more to play in my own world alongside others than to try running a story for other people. Inventing NPCs with names and stuff is hard. XD Also I stink at drawing, so maps would be difficult.

I can post my ideas for those who want to know them, but I make no promises regarding whether or not either will amount to anything.


----------



## Reilith (Apr 28, 2016)

Oooh, I am really interested in this. I am an avid D&D player, a DM in attempt and I've played a few different rpg worlds with my crew at home. If you have any specific questions, I am more than happy to help you out!


----------



## Reaver (Apr 28, 2016)

Ireth said:


> ...how do you do it?
> 
> I have two ideas for tabletop-style RPGs swimming around in my head. One's considerably more developed than the other as far as backstory and character sheets and stuff go, but I feel like I know more about the subject matter of the other one.
> 
> ...



You have to submit a solid plan (world, plot, rules, etc) via PM to Black Dragon. Only he has the power to create a spot there for you. If you don't want to go that route, there's a less labor-intensive way to run a RPG type game.

Start a thread in Weekly Challenges.

I think it will fit your freeform, text driven style perfectly.

Best of luck!


----------



## Ireth (Apr 28, 2016)

Reaver said:


> You have to submit a solid plan (world, plot, rules, etc) via PM to Black Dragon. Only he has the power to create a spot there for you.
> 
> Best of luck!



Thanks, Reaver! I was actually aiming for the worldbuilding/math for stats and stuff side of things, as well as advice on how to do the whole GMing thing. Apologies if I wasn't specific in my original post. Reilith has given me some pointers, so I have a place to start from. ^^


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (May 9, 2016)

How I do it…?


*World-building* - build the world like levels in a video game, where you need to clear certain levels to unlock others. That's how HAM2D6 works. From ch.1, there are two places you can go.

(From the layout of the world, you can technically access four places, but you'll only have a reason to go to two of them. If you and tbgg try to go to an area early, you'll be able to eat at the docks or hunt in the forest, but the events of the chapter for that area won't happen.)


*Story* - let players drive it to an extent. I have a beginning and an end for each chapter, but players determine the middle. The "boss monster" won't change because of player decisions, but the encounter at the end may be very different. For example, the oracle only happened because a player had to bow out of the game. I worked it into the story, and instead of an ally dying in front of you, you avenged the fallen hunter but he didn't die on "your watch." (You also got $2000 instead of $1200 because the bounty was split 3 ways instead of 5.)


*Math* - Use an existing system or make one up. Either way, know the odds. You can check the odds on anydice.com.

For HAM2D6, odds are > 50% if success is 5-7, but < 50% if success is 8-10. Any ability or items that adds or subtracts 1 point is significant. (I tend to have items Â±2-4 for items that affect feats, +1 or 2 for weapons. A one-use weapon might have a higher bonus.)









*Story > Rules* - I don't know how you feel about the story so far, but I found that I got hung up trying to start the game because of rules. I finally went rules-light and came up with an Olympian theme. Once I stopped worrying too much about rules, I found I was able to focus on creating a story-driven game with multiple paths and insane monsters.

Using (very limited) items to power-up players instead of having levels also allows me to keep power levels fair. At the same time, it gives the player options to try new things with characters, but not end up with a "broken" character.



*Making Up Rules vs. Not* - I'm playing a fun Pathfinder-based RPG and Steerpike's running an awesome C&C game. I feel like if you want an elaborate system, take existing rules and focus on story.

For the Pathfinder game, the GM said to refer to this link for the rules. He also got creative when my Lv.4 druid became a fairy! She becomes fine and diminutive animals when she uses "wild shape" instead of small and medium animals, since she's now 6" tall (diminutive) instead of 5'0" (medium). This of course is not in the rules because the Pathfinder team didn't expect druids to make wishes that permanently alter their bodies. So you follow the rules as GM, but get creative when the need arises.


----------

